# Where can I find Touch Up Paint ?



## Bigiron383 (Jun 21, 2010)

Can touch up paint be found in the local chain auto stores ?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I just called my dealer with the paint code and it was relatively cheap for a bottle.


----------



## CHAIVIP (Mar 16, 2010)

definately wouldnt go to a local shop. only trust dealership (Pontiac)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

CHAIVIP said:


> definately wouldnt go to a local shop. only trust dealership (Pontiac)


I would *if* there were any Pontiac dealers........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Any GM dealership can order touch up paint for you. I ordered paint for my GTO and G8 from the parts department that was not part of a Pontiac dealership.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I got a bottle of basecoat and one of clearcoat at
PaintScratch.com. It was about $27.00 total.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Any GM dealership can order touch up paint for you. I ordered paint for my GTO and G8 from the parts department that was not part of a Pontiac dealership.


I know, I was just being obtuse.....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet, I need some... my airbox rubs on the hood ever so slightly in one spot from insufficient trimming... and due to my laziness that spot is now down to bare metal.  Its about the size of a dime.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Never trust anything but the official manufacturer touch-up paint, the other ones are always a little off.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> I got a bottle of basecoat and one of clearcoat at
> PaintScratch.com. It was about $27.00 total.
> 
> Larry


Lol, that website calls the yellow "Yellow Devil Clearcoat". I know better than to order automotive paint using the paint name, but I thought it was funny.

How well does it match your paint AlaGreyGoat?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I've only used it for small rock chips, but seems to match well.

Larry


----------

